# Meerforellen-Blinker-Geschwindigkeit ?



## MxkxFxsh (13. November 2000)

Hi an ALLE,
ich hätte noch mal eine Frage :
Mit welcher Einzugsgeschwindigkeit, seit Ihr an der Küste am blinkern ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also ich meine, wie schnell oder wie langsam kurbelt Ihr, beim blinkern auf Meerforelle oder Dorsch ?? Vielleicht weiß der Eine oder Andere Kollege sogar die bevorzugte Übersetzung seiner Rolle ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich denke mir, das so manche diese Infos dankend umsetzen könnten !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. November 2000)

Hi,
Ohh Sorry, an alle !
Die Frage war wohl einwenig zu schwer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber macht nichts, wenn jemand dazu was wissen will, soll er mich fragen !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## Joe (17. November 2000)

Hi MikefishDie Frage ist nicht schwer - Ansich! Aber  jeder hat so seine Philosophie darüber. Ich denke, das du die Blinker "recht flott" wieder einholen solltest, um deinem Wiederpart im Wasser klarzumachen, das der Köder auf der Flucht ist! Ich glaube sogar das Meerforellen oder auch Hornhechte schneller schwimmen können, als das du imstande bist, den Blinker einzuziehen.
Vielleicht bringt dich das ja weiter.

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2000)

Also ich ändere meine Einhohlgeschwindigkeit laufend. Besonders wenn es nicht richtig beißen will. Mal langsam mal schnell mal auch kurz aufhören mit kurbeln und dann schnell weiterkurbeln. Alles versuchen heißt die Dewise.
Oft fische ich auch mit Wobbler den führt mann sowiso langsamer.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Joe (20. November 2000)

... abgesehen davon sollte man den Blinker auch ab und zu auf den Boden aufkommen lassen, um Futtersuche vorzutäuschen (ähnlich pilken)!

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franky (20. November 2000)

Na, Du bist ja wieder mal gaanz fiese drauf, was... Täuscht den armen Fischen da Futtersuche vor.. *tztztz* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oki, Spaß beiseite... Unser Meeres-Spezi hat da vollkommen recht! Ständig mit ein und derselben Geschwindigkeit kurbeln bringt nicht viel. Welcher Fisch schwimmt bitteschön 80 m gradlinig mit einer Geschwindigkeit???? Keiner! Grade beim verlangsamen habe ich die meisten Bisse bekommen. Beim Beschleunigen teilweise auch, aber Absacker brachten mehr ein.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2000)

Am besten fängt man mit dem verzögerten einkurbeln wenn man merkt das die Forellen nur hinterherschwimmen und immer mit der Nase gegen den Blinker oder Wobbler stoßen. In dem Fall einfach aufhöhren mit kurbeln 3-5 Sekunden warten und dann witerkurbeln. Oft packen sie dann zu.
Noch ein Trick für vorsichtige Forellen: den Haken nicht am Blinker befestigen sondern an Monofiler Schnur ca. 10-15 cm hinter dem Blinker.
Versucht es mal. Funzt auch sehr gut beim Hornpuper angeln.------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. November 2000)

Hi,
Danke an alle !
Wie ihr seht, hat jeder verschiedene Erfahrungen! Natürlich schwimmt keine Forelle 80m weit hinter meinen Blinker her !! Logisch! Seht das auch mal so : Wenn mein Blinker durchs Wasser zieht, sieht die Forelle den Blinker nur in einem kurzen Abschnitt, der ausgeworfenen 80m und nun muß sie sich in wenigen Augenblicken entscheiden, räuber ich oder nich ? Wenn sie nun noch lange hinterher schwimmt, kostet ihr das Energie und Kraft, also ist sie gezwungen sofort zu entscheiden : Beiss ich oder nicht ?
Meerforellen die einige Meter mitschwimmen und den Köder mit dem Kopf anstoßen, beissen zu 98% nicht, sie sind einfach nur launisch und wollen testen, aber Forellen die richtig jagen, schlagen sofort zu und das merkt man dann im Anbiss und später im Drill !!
So, das waren meine Erfahrungen dazu.
Aber ihr wisst ja selbst : Man(n) lernt NIE aus !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## hecht24 (21. November 2000)

hi maedels
wenn ich mal ne meerforelle fange rede ich auch mit

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2000)

Sicherlich hast Du Recht MF das die Forellen jagen oder eben nur "gucken". Aber wenn sie nur "gucken" dann versuch es mal mit dem Nachläufer. Man kann aber auch vor dem Blinker eine kleine Fliege befestigen das weckt den Futterneid änlich wie bei den Dorschen.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. November 2000)

Hi Jörg,
alles schon seit x-Jahren aus probiert und getestet und ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das das alles Vor- und Nachteile hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich fische am liebsten ohne Vorwegfliege und Nachläufer, denn wenn Du einmal einen prima vertödeler hattest, dazu noch im Dunkeln und bis zum Bauch im Wasser..... Danke, das will ich nicht mehr haben !! Dann ist der Angelabend nähmlich gelaufen und Du kannst die Ersatzklamotten rausholen, oder Feierabend machen !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und gerade im Dunkeln habe ich die bestem Meerforellen gefangen und auch Dorsche.





------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2000)

Tja so muß eben jeder erst seine Erfahrungen sammeln.
Weiter viel Petri Heil Lieber Mike Fish!

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Haeck (8. Oktober 2003)

@ meeresangler schwerin

bezüglich deiner montage 15 - 20 cm monofil nachzuschalten: 

wie machst du das eigentlich, das die fische bei deiner montage genau in den haken beissen, ohne dabei letzteren anderweitig zu verletzen ?

ich habe selbst zum leid der fische die erfahrung machen müssen, das sich speziell die hornis bereits bei einer verlängerung des vorfaches um nur 3 cm den haken sonstwohin hauen,  nur nicht ins maul. 

verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber in einigen foren wird so oft mit irgendwelchen vagen montagenangaben herum experimentiert und dabei wird oft vergessen welche konsequenzen bei einer verlängerung des vorfaches hinter dem blinker geschaltet für den fisch auftreten können. 
ich denke die kunst beim nageln ist es auch den fisch im maul zu haken und nicht in anderweitigen körperregionen, wo wir dann beim thema reissen wären und nicht mehr beim angeln.

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Oktober 2003)

Auch eine Mefo schwimmt 80 Meter hinterm Köder hinterher. Habe selbst sowas erlebt. Unmöglich gibt es beim Mefoangeln nicht. Ich probiere fast alles aus. Absinken, schnell kurbeln, ganz langsam kurbeln, Stopps. Meine bevorzugte Übersetzung hat 4,8:1. Reicht völlig aus! Nimm eine 2500 und 3000 er Daiwa Emblem Serie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2003)

Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es bei Meerforellen nicht zu schnell und bei Dorschen nicht zu langsam einholen.
Wobei Ausnahmen immer wieder die Regel bestätigen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (9. Oktober 2003)

nachdem fast alles dazu gesagt wurde bleibt nur noch die geschwindikeit der wassertemperatur oder besser den aktivitäten der fische anzupassen 

wären die mefos so einfach zu fangen der reiz wäre ja weg :q


----------



## til (9. Oktober 2003)

Genau. Wenigstens bei den Bachforellen, die ja irgenwie ähnlich sind, stelle ich fest: unterhalb c. 8°C sind sie ziemlich träge und ab c. 12°C werden sie so richtig munter.
Wobei dann nicht nur die Ködergeschwindigkeit entscheidend ist, sondern auch die Tiefe: wenn sie Träge sind, muss der Köder in Grundnähe laufen, sind sie munter, steigen sie auch hoch für einen appettitlichen Happen.


----------

